# To Slay A Dragon Trailer



## Morrus (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;XnF5AP5AcDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XnF5AP5AcDo[/video]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 4, 2013)

Wait, they serve up satyr pie and seared griffin at the local tavern? And hyena pastries? Warthog pie?

Can the party kill the cook? Because that guy's a monster.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 5, 2013)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Wait, they serve up satyr pie and seared griffin at the local tavern? And hyena pastries? Warthog pie?
> 
> Can the party kill the cook? Because that guy's a monster.




It's not really all it claims to be!  Some chefs like to exaggerate when all they have to work with is pork and chicken...


----------



## Fiddleback (Jun 5, 2013)

It's all about the spices.  You'll see.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 7, 2013)

So Kickstarter backers should have this by now!


----------



## Crispy120286 (Jun 8, 2013)

Very nice


----------

